# Colin Farrell, Nick Nolte & James Belushi - out in Brentwood, 6x



## icks-Tina (26 Nov. 2006)

Bitteschön.......



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Muli (26 Nov. 2006)

Die scheinen die Jungs aber schon auf dem Rückweg von einer Feier gewesen zu sein, wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue!

Dickes Danke an Paris für den Aufwand des Teilens der Schnappschüsse!


----------

